# Help, my goose is vomiting with diarrhea



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My goose is throwing up and having diahria he was walking into the coop tonite and all of a sudden ...BLLA he started throwing up! What should i do?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

1) what color was the vomit 2) are the beak and legs pale 3) has it been free ranging 3) were there any worms in the vomit 4) what do you feed it? Have you given anything new today? 5) whats the temp like by you ? 6) how old is the goose ?

Also I would not freak out about diarrhea. The digestive system of poultry is no where near that of humans , they don't have "diarrhea" . With a wide range of normal poops water stools is normal with the summer heat and the increased water intake.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

His legs are pale he is about 2 months old I let them free range And it was about 90 degrees here and the vomit was light brown


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh my I hope someone comes along who might know what is going on! Wish I could help!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Has he still been vomiting? How does he look today ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My first thought was that he ingested a toxin and his system is trying to get rid of it. Another thing could be stress from the heat.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Just an update about gregory(my goose) he got worse he is now wheezing!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Doesn't sound good. If you can afford (or even have one near you) an avian vet I would think that would be a good option. Or just make him as comfortable as possible and make sure he's eating and drinking and maybe give some electrolytes and Vitamin B.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

The vet said it could e either something infectious and to quarantine him and sanitize the run and coop, or it could be heavy metal poisoning !!!  my poor baby goose


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there an antidote for the heavy metal poisoning? Poor little Gregory I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My teachers daughter just graduated from vet school and she had said he would need professional medical care


----------

